# Inspection Contractors



## CodeWarrior

http://www.constructiondive.com/new...on-for-efficiency-or-recipe-for-poten/419272/

This article explores contractors serving building departments.

In some of my dealings I found some bias on the part of these contractors. It may be a calculated effort to do less for more. So taking the easy way out will result in bigger profits for the contractors. A jurisdiction employee would be more inclined to go the extra mile to work through a difficult project.

The jurisdictions need to look over these guys shoulders more -- inspect the inspector.


----------



## TheCommish

I am amazed that the article stated average backlog on permit for new homes  9 months. as a one man   shop, with a secretary, I issue   most home new homes in 2 weeks to the tune of 30 a year with another 5 or some commercial permits per year and a total of 500 permits  including the  previously mentioned. 44 square mile residential community of 14,000 people

How about the rest of you


----------



## ICE

400 to 500 inspections a day in just one section of the city....6000 inspection backlog.....three month wait for a roof inspection.  Those numbers can't be right.


----------



## mark handler

Some of these articles are BS.
There are some exceptions but CA has a Permit Streamlining Act that sets forth various time limits within which state and local government agencies must either approve or disapprove permits.
If a local agency fails to approve or disapprove the permit within specified time limits, the permit is subject to being "deemed approved."  Government Code § 65956(b).  A deemed-approved permit confers the same privileges and entitlements as a regularly issued permit.  Ciani v. San Diego Trust & Savings Commission, 233 Cal. App. 3d 1604, 1613, 285 Cal. Rptr. 699, 705 (1991)


----------



## fatboy

We have an unwritten rule that all inspections requested each day, are performed for the day requested, and we meet it, ALL the time.

The only exceptions are roofs, after a hail event, which we just had another Monday, and we had not finished up from the one last September, we have local contractors that will send us a list of 50-100, which we do as filler in the coming weeks. But, they would never be more that a month out. And, if we get a specific request to get one done, we put it on for the day requested.


----------



## tmurray

The permit turn around times seem odd, but it is based on self reporting, so it's likely some of the data was mis-reported.. We often get incomplete applications and have to wait for the contractor to provide the necessary information. We cap this time at 6 months and notify the contractor that the application is rejected if they can't get us everything within the proper time frame. Many contractors include the time we were waiting for their items as time they were waiting for their permit.


----------



## JCraver

TheCommish said:


> I ma amazed at the article stated average backlog on permit for new homes  9 months. as a one man   shop, with a secretary, I issue   most home new homes in 2 weeks to the tune of 30 a year with another 5 or some commercial permits per year and a total of 500 permits  including the  previously mentioned. 44 square mile residential community of 14,000 people
> 
> How about the rest of you




Just me in ~15 sq. miles and with ~7000 people, roughly 275-300 total permits a year, and I do everything* the day of.

Call me for an inspection?  I'm on my way.

Need a permit?  Meet me at the office.

Residential plan review?  Unless it's something I've never seen before, you're getting your permit before you leave the building.  I get 6, maybe 8 new houses a year.

I also do Planning, Zoning, Code Enf./Prop. Maint., and various other whatevers.

I can't even fathom asking someone to wait a month or more for residential work that doesn't involve planning/zoning.  And I'd be embarrassed as hell if I couldn't get to an inspection at least the very next day after you call.  That's the foundation of the job - response should be as near to immediate as possible, at least in my little world. 


*Commercial is a little different.  Inspections are still as quick as I can get there, but plan reviews can go ~2 weeks depending on how busy I am.


----------



## tmurray

We have two inspectors, 18,000 people max 1 week turnaround unless it's something fairly complicated, then two. inspections are same day or first thing next day depending on when they request the inspection.

I think it's all about prioritization. Inspections then plan review then other office work.


----------



## Keystone

NAHB, LMAO, that's an absurd timeframe. They may be bluffing in site review/zoning at initial submission.  

Not that I agree with it but it's a common timeframe for an undeveloped/unimproved lot go through all the checks and balances and take six months in this area.


----------



## conarb

You've got to separate building inspections, which I've never had a problem with, and plan review, which has gone to extremes in recent years.  You guys are going to protest that it's not your fault because it's the myriad of departments outside your control that cause the problem, but we on the outside see it as one corrupt system.  Jeff has a private inspection firm, maybe he'll chime in. 

Back when the 98 UBC was due to kick in there was panic on the part of all architects, contractors, and owners because of the new seismic standards, many AHJs were inundated with applications, many rushed to beat the deadline and incomplete, some outsourced plan check to LP²A, I had a house in Walnut Creek that was tied up in LP²A in Pleasanton, so I started going out there to see if I could push things along, while there UPS trucks were lined up bringing sets of plans and specs in on dollies from several Bay Area jurisdictions, if the hold ups were in architecture I tried to get them out and bring them to my architect, if they were in engineering I tried to get them out and bring them to the affected engineer, when LP²A finally sent them back to the city the city employees then started tearing everything apart that LP²A had done, one city inspector admitted to me that they were proving that they could do a better job than LP²A so when things slowed down they wouldn't lose their jobs to outsourcing. 

Another problem I see is some AHJs don't process applications in the order they are received, they give precedence to large multifamily projects near mass transit that contain affordable housing along with tax producing commercial projects, and push new homes "for the wealthy" to the back of the burner, I also hate the delays caused by incorporating Housing departments into the Building Departments.


----------



## linnrg

Department of one - small jurisdiction, same day inspections are no problem (most of the time), have came in off vacation to do inspections, have done inspections for neighboring jurisdiction, most of the contractors have my cell phone number.  I am lucky I get to know the people I work for/with.  Many of the contractors/designers I have worked with over and over again and for some its the next generation from the one I started with.

In other life I got to experience the frustration that CONARB has.

I have one project that is unusual and after about 6 months the client has finally submitted something "formally" and paid for the permit.  She could no doubt look at the process as frustrating because I (and her architect) would not let her do what she wanted.  These are rare but can happen.


----------



## Sifu

I have no back-log of reviews or inspections.  We do next day inspections, and we have a set schedule for reviews based on type.  I usually get to them first, then the other departments (backwards in my opinion but it works).  I will say this though, the quality (extremely poor) of the plans are the biggest potential delay.  It is so busy here that the designers just provide garbage, then revise, revise, revise.  I have one today, already with a huge revision.........on a permit they haven't even picked up yet.  I have residential plans I wouldn't put under a puppy, put out by people who are jumping on the band-wagon of this market to make a quick buck, and customers just happy to have them return a call.  Sorry, rant over.


----------



## conarb

I called for an inspection on a home with 125 pages of plans and shop drawings, the inspector came out and handed me the card of a plan checker telling me that the house was too complex for him and to call her for my inspections.  I had just fought the permit through with her and said: "Oh no, not her, I want you to do all my inspections, any problems and I'll get the structural engineer to give me a structural observation letter, that will take you off the hook."  He and I got along just fine.


----------



## Sifu

Sad, but I do appreciate somebody who knows when they are in over their head.  I have been there.......a lot.


----------



## ICE

A structural observation letter will not take the place of an inspection by the AHJ.  That's for good reasons, starting with the fact that engineers are not inspectors.


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:


> A structural observation letter will not take the place of an inspection by the AHJ.  That's for good reasons, starting with the fact that engineers are not inspectors.


Nor Are Architects


----------



## conarb

ICE said:


> A structural observation letter will not take the place of an inspection by the AHJ.  That's for good reasons, starting with the fact that engineers are not inspectors.


Most just take it and sign the contractor off, I did have one that asked: "What do I do with this?" I said: "Put it in your file and sign me off, we are both protected."  He did.  I had one once who asked at final: "You sure you want me to sign this, have you been paid?"  I said: "No, but I get the last million dollars when you sign me off."  He asked: "Where do I sign."


----------



## ICE

conarb said:


> Most just take it and sign the contractor off, I did have one that asked: "What do I do with this?" I said: "Put it in your file and sign me off, we are both protected."  He did.  I had one once who asked at final: "You sure you want me to sign this, have you been paid?"  I said: "No, but I get the last million dollars when you sign me off."  He asked: "Where do I sign."


If you don't get an inspection you aren't getting your money's worth.  On top of that, you don't know what you missed.


----------



## Phil

This might be of some interest to some of you. The Structural Engineers Association of Northern California has _Guidelines for Special Inspections and Structural Observations_:
http://www.seaonc.org/sites/default/files/article/si_and_so_guidelines-2013_cbc_0.pdf


----------



## Keystone

California is just a different animal all together. 125 pages of plans and shop drawings, with today's day of engineered products I could unfortunately see that. We hired an inspector that was trained in California, when I meet him at the interview his face was in amazement at what we consider acceptable plans & required inspections. It was a double edge sword bringing him onboard, having him tone down the overzealous and finding that balance for his comfort in approvals. We don't work together due to the economy crashing but speak as frequent as possible as we have both learned from one another.

Contractors & Project Managers on the east coast, there would be a slim percentage who could handle working in California.

Yes, there are Third Party & Municipalities that make the process of building much more difficult than it needs to be. Heck, I've heard of a few inspectors that actually competed to see who could generate the largest failed inspection list. Those type of people do not belong in the industry but as with any profession you have issues and they were reported to the state.


----------



## conarb

Keystone said:
			
		

> California is just a different animal all together.



That's because, here in the Bay Area, we are the first area of the nation to adopt the United Nations goals, we have Plan Bay Area, and the latest Bay Area 2040, to absolutely control development to the communitarian ideal, the single family home is out so they make all attempts to zone or build them as expensive as possible so people have to live in large communitarian apartment blocks so everyone is equal, they are also planning for a huge population explosion as we bring in poor peoples from other areas of the world.  This article is 4 years old:



			
				SF Gate said:
			
		

> Bay Area planning officials adopted a regional plan early Friday morning that aims to steer development toward urban areas near mass transit and stem suburban sprawl.
> 
> The votes by the boards of the Metropolitan Transportation Commission and the Association of Bay Area Governments to approve what's known as Plan Bay Area concluded a seven-hour meeting crowded with sign-waving critics and a three-year process involving dozens of public hearings across the region.
> 
> The plan, through 2040, melds the association's regional housing plan with the commission's regional transportation plan, and is the Bay Area's attempt to satisfy state legislation that requires 18 metropolitan areas to develop strategies to house future population growth while reducing greenhouse gas emissions from cars.
> 
> Plan Bay Area lays out a strategy that encourages Bay Area cities and counties, which control land use, to put the majority of the 2 million additional people expected to move to the region in the next three decades in areas near public transportation. It establishes about 160 "priority development areas," zones cities and counties have identified for future growth, mostly denser development.
> 
> The areas are generally within walking distance of shopping, dining, recreation and public transportation, including rail stations. They include urban areas such as Mission Bay in San Francisco, Oakland's Jack London Square and downtown San Jose as well as suburban centers including downtown San Rafael, Walnut Creek and Fairfield and Suisun City's waterfront.
> 
> The plan hopes to direct 77 percent of future growth to those areas with incentives including grants for affordable and higher-density housing and priority in receiving transportation funds not already committed for other uses.
> 
> The idea of encouraging denser development and greater use of public transportation has angered many conservative groups, particularly in Marin County and southern and eastern Alameda County who believe the plan is an effort to control development and eliminate the suburban lifestyle.
> 
> Critics showed up at Bay Area Plan meetings in increasing numbers as the plan rolled forward, and they dominated the crowd of about 400 at Thursday's meeting at the Oakland Marriott. Groups of opponents from Marin and San Jose chartered buses to the session. Many of them waved signs reading: "No Plan Bay Area," "One size doesn't fit all" and "Marxist Transportation Commission doesn't speak for me."
> 
> More than 120 people spoke at the hearing, most of them to blast the plan. Several insulted the commission and board members or pleaded with them to reject the plan, which they called unconstitutional and socialist.¹



Socialist is no joke, as I posted the other day the chairwoman of the United Nations IPCC has stated climate change has nothing to do with the environment but destroying capitalism and building a new economic model where everyone is equal. Note that the basis of it is lowering CO2 while allowing the population to expand exponentially. 



			
				New Geography said:
			
		

> The San Francisco area’s recently adopted Plan Bay Area may set a new standard for urban planning excess. Plan Bay Area, which covers nearly all of the San Francisco, San Jose, Santa Rosa, Vallejo and Napa metropolitan areas, was recently adopted by the Metropolitan Transportation Commission (MTC) and the Association of Bay Area Governments (ABAG). This article summarizes the difficulties with Plan Bay Area, which are described more fully in my policy report prepared for the Pacific Research Institute
> 
> The Plan’s “pack and stack” strategies seem likely to exacerbate the Bay Area’s already high cost of living. Currently, the San Francisco and San Jose metropolitan areas have the worst housing affordability among the nation's 52 metropolitan areas with more than 1 million residents. San Jose's median house price relative to its median household income was 7.9 last year, according to the Demographia International Housing Affordability Survey. San Francisco’s median multiple was 7.8. This severely unaffordable housing results from recent decades of urban containment or smart growth policies, which have severely restricted the land on which development can occur. This drives up prices (other things being equal), consistent with economic principle. This has been made worse by house and apartment impact fees imposed on developers that are far above the national average.
> 
> By comparison, in major metropolitan areas that have not implemented strong urban containment policies, the median multiple has typically been 3.0 or less since World War II, including the Bay Area before its adoption (Figure 4). The “pack and stack” strategies would largely limit new development to small parts of the Bay Area, an even more draconian prohibition than the long standing restrictions on urban fringe development. This further rationing of land could be expected to drive land prices even higher, making it even more difficult for households and businesses to live within their means.²



Building departments are now part of enforcing this communist approach to living, now called "communitarianism."



¹ http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Plan-Bay-Area-adopted-by-regional-planners-4676169.php

² http://www.newgeography.com/content/003899-plan-bay-area-telling-people-what-do


----------

